# All WCA puzzles FMC competition!



## TipsterTrickster (Feb 29, 2020)

I thought it would be an interesting idea to host an FMC competition with every WCA puzzle! I am keeping track of everything on a google sheet that I linked below, and you can submit your solution there! All of the rules and format stuff is there too! This competition will run for a month, but I might extend it if people don't have enough time to do some events they want to do. Let me know if you have any questions!!








WCA puzzles FMC competition


Overview Overview/Rules An FMC competition including every WCA puzzle! No software is allowed to be used to aid in finding a solution (ie CE or IF) Don't steal/copy other peoples solutions Don't work in teams Don't reverse the scramble Provide a explanation to your solution Solutions do not have...




docs.google.com


----------



## WoowyBaby (Feb 29, 2020)

I have only read the title and I’m already full in lol. FMC FTW!

Edit: This is super cool, when will the scrambles be released?

Also if anyone does 7x7 I would be proud lol. It’s sooooo much lol. Time limit of 10.5 hours. Other the other hand, Pyraminx is like 99% luck, but it’s still very fun and I’m doing it.

Edit 2: Aha! There are hyperlinks in the sheet, I didn’t notice that. Then the scrambles are already released today and it’s time to FMC all of this now!


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Feb 29, 2020)

Scrambles are on the sheet, click on the event name in the overview sheet, and it will take you to a google form with the scrambles, and you can submit your solutions there!!


----------



## fun at the joy (Feb 29, 2020)

2x2 was kinda bad
btw WCA ID is 2019*H*ENK01


----------



## ProStar (Feb 29, 2020)

Can I use alg.cubing for 7x7FMC? Or should I stick to just pens and paper?


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Feb 29, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Can I use alg.cubing for 7x7FMC? Or should I stick to just pens and paper?


You can use alg.cubing for 7x7 if you want


----------



## ProStar (Feb 29, 2020)

TipsterTrickster said:


> You can use alg.cubing for 7x7 if you want



Ok thanks, I don't have a 7x7  I'm working on it rn, and it's less 7x7 FMC and more 7x7 example solve lol. I'm at 202HTM and done with the 3rd center. It's not in STM is it?


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Feb 29, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Ok thanks, I don't have a 7x7  I'm working on it rn, and it's less 7x7 FMC and more 7x7 example solve lol. I'm at 202HTM and done with the 3rd center. It's not in STM is it?


Its in HTM, also good luck lol.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 29, 2020)

TipsterTrickster said:


> Its in HTM, also good luck lol.



Is it ok if I use stuff like 2R2 and just count it as 2 moves? Or do I need to do Rw2 R2?


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Feb 29, 2020)

You need to do Rw2 R2


ProStar said:


> Is it ok if I use stuff like 2R2 and just count it as 2 moves? Or do I need to do Rw2 R2?


You need to do Rw2 R2


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Mar 1, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Is it ok if I use stuff like 2R2 and just count it as 2 moves? Or do I need to do Rw2 R2?


you cant, its like you cant do S and E move in 3x3 FM


----------



## ProStar (Mar 2, 2020)

Update for 7x7FMC: I'm done with all the centers, it's getting ridiculous how long it is. I don't actually own a 7x7, so this is horribly inefficient  340HTM so far, starting edge pairing tonight.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 2, 2020)

Imagine making one mistake with 7x7


----------



## ProStar (Mar 2, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Imagine making one mistake with 7x7



I'm using alg.cubing, with TipsterTrickster's permission. I don't own a 7x7 so it was kind of my only choice lol



TipsterTrickster said:


> You can use alg.cubing for 7x7 if you want



Ok, done. I'm actually pretty disappointed with the result, but whatever. I'll reveal my entire solve once the comp is over.


----------



## xyzzy (Mar 2, 2020)

TipsterTrickster said:


> You can use alg.cubing for 7x7 if you want


What about 444/555/666? Being allowed to use a.c.n significantly affects time management for big cube FMC.

(also, someone remind me to do these in two or three weeks)


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Mar 2, 2020)

I think you can use a.c.n for big cubes to check if your solution works, and if parts of it work along the way, ie check if you did centers right or not. I think it’s fair to do it that way due to the nature of it being such a long event, and I really don’t want anyone dnfing an event they spent 5+ hours on by a move or two. Also @ProStar doesn't have a 7x7 and I think using a.c.n in that case is fair.


----------



## xyzzy (Mar 3, 2020)

TipsterTrickster said:


> I think you can use a.c.n for big cubes to check if your solution works, and if parts of it work along the way, ie check if you did centers right or not. I think it’s fair to do it that way due to the nature of it being such a long event, and I really don’t want anyone dnfing an event they spent 5+ hours on by a move or two.


I meant: are we allowed to do _most_ of it on a.c.n to cut scrambling time, or should we use a.c.n only to check but do most of it on pen and paper with physical cubes? (Barring exceptional cases like ProStar not having a physical cube to do it with.)


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Mar 3, 2020)

xyzzy said:


> I meant: are we allowed to do _most_ of it on a.c.n to cut scrambling time, or should we use a.c.n only to check but do most of it on pen and paper with physical cubes? (Barring exceptional cases like ProStar not having a physical cube to do it with.)


Do most of it on pen and paper (or in on the computer in like notepad or something) then use a.c.n to check it.


----------



## ProStar (Mar 3, 2020)

TipsterTrickster said:


> Do most of it on pen and paper (or in on the computer in like notepad or something) then use a.c.n to check it.



Which puzzles does that apply to? obviously acn only works for NxNs, but are we allowed to check for only 4x4+ or for stuff like 2x2?


----------



## xyzzy (Mar 3, 2020)

TipsterTrickster said:


> Do most of it on pen and paper (or in on the computer in like notepad or something) then use a.c.n to check it.


Gotcha.

(Also, did a dry run of a 777 solve (with my own scramble) and that ended up being sub-400. Exactly how far below 400, I'll keep as a secret for now. )


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Mar 3, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Which puzzles does that apply to? obviously acn only works for NxNs, but are we allowed to check for only 4x4+ or for stuff like 2x2?


4x4+


xyzzy said:


> Gotcha.
> 
> (Also, did a dry run of a 777 solve (with my own scramble) and that ended up being sub-400. Exactly how far below 400, I'll keep as a secret for now. )


wow nice!


----------



## ProStar (Mar 3, 2020)

xyzzy said:


> (Also, did a dry run of a 777 solve (with my own scramble) and that ended up being sub-400. Exactly how far below 400, I'll keep as a secret for now. )



Woah I got sub-700 lol


----------



## xyzzy (Mar 28, 2020)

Wow, this was _exhausting_. Misscrambles, misscrambles, more misscrambles… Also completely destroyed the UWR single, at least if the one on the wiki is up to date (126 by Nikhil Soares).

(Might do big cubes tomorrow if I still feel masochistic enough for that.)

edit: oh gosh darn it I missed out on a free one-move cancellation, but whatever


----------



## ProStar (Mar 28, 2020)

xyzzy said:


> View attachment 11593
> Wow, this was _exhausting_. Misscrambles, misscrambles, more misscrambles… Also completely destroyed the UWR single, at least if the one on the wiki is up to date (126 by Nikhil Soares).
> 
> (Might do big cubes tomorrow if I still feel masochistic enough for that.)



What was your single?


----------



## xyzzy (Mar 28, 2020)

ProStar said:


> What was your single?


Are we "allowed" to talk about that before the competition ends? If not, I guess I'll edit out the spoilerbox.



Spoiler



Final solution (107):
DL2' D2' B2 DBR B2' DBR R' BR2 DBR2 BR2'
DBR2' R2' BR R' B2' BR2 B2 BL F' L
DL' F' DL2' U2 R U' F2' L DL' L
R2' U2 F L2 U BR' R2' BR2' U BR2
R' U2 R' BR' U' R' U R2' BR2 BL' BR2'
BL BR BL' BR BL2 BR2 BL' BR' BL U BR'
U' BL' R2' BR' R BR2 DBR BR2' DBR' BR R'
F' BL R U' R' U2' BR BL' F' R2' F'
R2 F2' BR2' L' BL' F' U' BR U F U'
BR' L2 F2' U' R U' BL' U R' U' BL R2'

---

DL2' D2' B2 DBR B2' DBR // 1c3e block (6/6)
R' BR2 DBR2 BR2' DBR2' // 2c5e block (5/11)
R2' BR R' B2' BR2 B2 // 3c7e block (6/17)
BL F' L DL' F' DL2' // square (6/23)
U2 R U' F2' L DL' // F2L (6/29)
L R2' U2 F L2 // square + two pairs (5/34)

(R2 @ U2 F2 L2' U # BL L) // (7/41)
(BR2 F2 R2' F R2 F) // (6/47)
(BL BR' U2 R U R' BL' F) // 3 faces left (8/55)

U BR' R2' BR2' U BR2 R' U2 // (8/63)
R' BR' U' R' U // 2 faces left + sq (5/68)

(R BR' DBR BR2 DBR' BR2' R' BR R2) // pS2L-corner + two pairs (9/77)
(BL U BR U' BL' B R BL BR2' BL') // fruruf and a sune (9/86)
(BL' BR' BL BR' BL' BR2 BL BR2' R2) // another sune + adjust; ab4c (9-1/94)

insertions on normal
@ = U R U' BL' U R' U' BL // 1 cancel
# = F' U' BR U F U' BR' U // 2 cancel (16-3/107)

For copy-pasting into Twizzle for verification:
Ew2 Dw2 Ew2' Dw2 Ew2 Dw2' Ew2 Dw2 Ew2' Dw2' U'
Ew2 Dw2 Ew2 Dw2' Ew2 Dw2' Ew2 Dw2 Ew2' Dw2' U'
Ew2' Dw2 Ew2 Dw2' Ew2' Dw2 Ew2 Dw2' Ew2' Dw2' U'
Ew2 Dw2 Ew2' Dw2 Ew2 Dw2 Ew2 Dw2 Ew2' Dw2' U'
Ew2 Dw2 Ew2' Dw2 Ew2' Dw2 Ew2' Dw2 Ew2' Dw2 U 
Ew2' Dw2' Ew2' Dw2 Ew2 Dw2 Ew2 Dw2 Ew2' Dw2 U 
Ew2' Dw2' Ew2 Dw2 Ew2' Dw2' Ew2' Dw2' Ew2 Dw2' U'
A2' D2' BF2 E BF2' E R' BR2 E2 BR2'
E2' R2' BR R' BF2' BR2 BF2 BL F' L
A' F' A2' U2 R U' F2' L A' L
R2' U2 F L2 U BR' R2' BR2' U BR2
R' U2 R' BR' U' R' U R2' BR2 BL' BR2'
BL BR BL' BR BL2 BR2 BL' BR' BL U BR'
U' BL' R2' BR' R BR2 E BR2' E' BR R'
F' BL R U' R' U2' BR BL' F' R2' F'
R2 F2' BR2' L' BL' F' U' BR U F U'
BR' L2 F2' U' R U' BL' U R' U' BL R2'

The extra one-move cancellation I missed out on: F R U R' F' U F U2' F' (what I did) = F R U' B U B' R' F' = F U F R' F' R U' F'. I was thinking " wait, there's no 1LLL case on a 333 with an optimal alg that's a fruruf cancelling into a Sune", then I realised that was because the optimal is an unrelated shorter alg.)



edit: And 777 submitted oh my god I don't ever want to do this ever again


----------



## ProStar (Mar 28, 2020)

xyzzy said:


> Are we "allowed" to talk about that before the competition ends? If not, I guess I'll edit out the spoilerbox.



I think so, I don't think anyone else is crazy enough to do mega FMC . But insane solution!


----------



## ProStar (Apr 1, 2020)

Is this over?


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Apr 3, 2020)

I think I’ll keep it going a little longer, just cuz not many people submitted. I’ll go ahead and update the results though


----------



## vijfirextreme (Sep 22, 2020)

Is this still going on or is it closed?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 23, 2020)

vijfirextreme said:


> Is this still going on or is it closed?


I guess...


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 14, 2020)

This is a nice idea lol. But I will procastinate a lot to find a 7x7 solution.


----------

